# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool  [25/12/2019] UMTv2 / UMT Pro UltimateMTK v2.5 Update Released - Merry Christmas Again

## mohamed73

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Added   Huawei
- Honor Bee 2 (LUA-U22)
- Y3II (LUA-L21)
- Y6 Pro (TIT-AL00)  Lava
- Iris 88  Lenovo
- Phab 2 (PB2-650M)  Nokia
- 1 Plus
- Nokia 2.2  Tecno
- Pop 2F (B1F)
- Spark 4 (KC2J) 
Updated Read Info for Dual System Devices 
Updated Read Write Routine for some chipsets  Download Direct Here: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Official Website: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

